# MILK?



## timbear84

Anyone ever heard of drinking 5 litres of milk for bulking? As we were talking in gym and someone mentioned it ?


----------



## Endur0

timbear84 said:


> Anyone ever heard of drinking 5 litres of milk for bulking? As we were talking in gym and someone mentioned it ?


.........No!


----------



## Heavyassweights

Aye, when i bulk i hire a cow for the duration from my local farmer. Milk on tap, keep it tied up in my bedroom, wake up fancy some milk? Bingo! On tap


----------



## Yes

timbear84 said:


> Anyone ever heard of drinking 5 litres of milk for bulking? As we were talking in gym and someone mentioned it ?


isn't that GOMAD?


----------



## BettySwallocks

Yeah it's called GOMAD (gallon of milk a day)

Its okay as a quick fix if you fall off the wagon and need the cals quick time, but nothing will beat proper nutrition.


----------



## andyhuggins

No tbh.


----------



## JuggernautJake

I didn't drink 5 litres, but I did drink 4 pints of whole milk a day for a good 6 - 8 months and gained like fuark...if it wasn't for milk i'd probably of given up purely because I thought I didn't have it in me to gain weight till I drank milk.

.

I didn't get fat either but I'm a naturally slim I guy I suppose

.

It did however wreck my skin, I got bad acne...but it doesnt cause acne, it merely triggers it if you have a genetic predisposition to acne, which I do...so that was the only negative I could say about it tbh


----------



## timbear84

Yeah GOMAD rings a bell with what he was saying, but i would have thought it would of made you sick


----------



## JuggernautJake

timbear84 said:


> Yeah GOMAD rings a bell with what he was saying, but i would have thought it would of made you sick


Most likely if you are from a northern European country like us then you will be able to drink it no problem


----------



## Wallace86

I can see me adding even more milk into my diet now lol love the stuff:beer:


----------



## micky12

seen this a while back and sort of agree ? http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00p293l


----------



## adam28

On a bulk i will drink about 2 pints of semi skimmed milk a day, normally with oats and protein. Dont make me fat either....


----------



## JuggernautJake

Ripping it up said:


> I can see me adding even more milk into my diet now lol love the stuff:beer:


it literally is magic, the strongest I've ever been was on milk...if I were to totally discount looks and just go for mass and strength I'd be on the milk 24/7....could substitute the word steroids for milk I think its that good


----------



## Major Eyeswater

timbear84 said:


> Yeah GOMAD rings a bell with what he was saying, but i would have thought it would of made you sick


If you don't digest lactose very well, then it would do. If you are okay with lactose, you shouldn't have a problem.

I drink 2 litres of milk most days - have done for years.


----------



## timbear84

micky12 said:


> seen this a while back and sort of agree ? http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00p293l


Ends before it mentions benifits lol


----------



## timbear84

Are we talking full fat or semi skimmed people


----------



## Wallace86

JuggernautJake said:


> it literally is magic, the strongest I've ever been was on milk...if I were to totally discount looks and just go for mass and strength I'd be on the milk 24/7....could substitute the word steroids for milk I think its that good


Im gona give this a whirl starting 2moro i drink milk but only really in shakes so i kinda stopped having the pint or 3 a day lol. but after doing a bit of reading maybe should have carried on. love the stuff.


----------



## jay101

Yea did gomad for a few months the other year along with a strength programme (think it was a 5x5 routine I did),did get stronger but also put on a lot of fat.

Turns your toilet runny and yellow aswell


----------



## JuggernautJake

timbear84 said:


> Are we talking full fat or semi skimmed people


full fat, whole milk (blue lid)


----------



## timbear84

http://www.healthyeating.org/Milk-Dairy/Dairy-Facts/Milk-as-a-Sports-Drink.aspx


----------



## JuggernautJake

Ripping it up said:


> Im gona give this a whirl starting 2moro i drink milk but only really in shakes so i kinda stopped having the pint or 3 a day lol. but after doing a bit of reading maybe should have carried on. love the stuff.


Yeah its really cheap too so thats a plus...Keep it in your shakes if your trying to bulk...then have a tall glass with every meal...and in between meals or whatever, just drink when your bored...its not a chore because its easy to drink and tastes gorgeous if you get full fat cravendale.


----------



## mal

From time too time i raid the gold top milk in tescos..800 cals per litre bottle!


----------



## micky12

timbear84 said:


> Ends before it mentions benifits lol


lol sorry mate:blush: looking for full vid now , it was just the clip from that episode i remember watching .


----------



## Wallace86

JuggernautJake said:


> Yeah its really cheap too so thats a plus...Keep it in your shakes if your trying to bulk...then have a tall glass with every meal...and in between meals or whatever, just drink when your bored...its not a chore because its easy to drink and tastes gorgeous if you get full fat cravendale.


Decent full fat all the way:thumb:


----------



## timbear84

micky12 said:


> lol sorry mate:blush: looking for full vid now , it was just the clip from that episode i remember watching .


interesting read

http://www.healthyeating.org/Milk-Dairy/Dairy-Facts/Milk-as-a-Sports-Drink.aspx


----------



## raptordog

Get it down yourself.......cant beat full milk.......


----------



## barnz

Yup, done gomad before, easy 2400kcals from 7 pints blue top iirc. I now just drink about 2 litres of gold top a day. Lovely stuff.


----------



## timbear84

barnz said:


> Yup, done gomad before, easy 2400kcals from 7 pints blue top iirc. I now just drink about 2 litres of gold top a day. Lovely stuff.


2litres a day, you put on any bodyfat with that?


----------



## nWo

Whole milk is the cheapest mass gainer out there. Good for getting in extra calories you can't eat, fúck a gallon a day though...


----------



## WallsOfJericho

do it with lactose free milk, even better.


----------



## DazUKM

yeah its called GOMAD like others have said, but **** that, would have the runs 24/7


----------



## barnz

timbear84 said:


> 2litres a day, you put on any bodyfat with that?


Not much as I have an ultra high metabolism. Need 4000kcal a day to gain at 65kg bodyweight.



WallsOfJericho said:


> do it with lactose free milk, even better.


Only if you are lactose intolerant.


----------



## barnz

DazUKM said:


> yeah its called GOMAD like others have said, but **** that, would have the runs 24/7


Nah, have 5eggs scrambled in the morning and that helps dam the flow :lol:


----------



## timbear84

barnz said:


> Not much as I have an ultra high metabolism. Need 4000kcal a day to gain at 65kg bodyweight.
> 
> Only if you are lactose intolerant.


you a lucky bugger then is some ways


----------



## biglbs

It is great when on cycle,i even added Marvel and oat/banana like whey shakes,,,these days i use Casein at night....all G2G


----------



## WallsOfJericho

barnz said:


> Not much as I have an ultra high metabolism. Need 4000kcal a day to gain at 65kg bodyweight.
> 
> Only if you are lactose intolerant.


Not really, better to not have all that excess sugar regardless.


----------



## T100

Or you could just whack your gear up to the max until you start lactating and get the best of both worlds, happy days


----------



## Soul keeper

I have half a pint of milk with my protein shake every day, any more than that and i feel full and bloated.


----------



## Mingster

I drink plenty of milk. Probably my favourite food tbh.


----------



## timbear84

I mixed isolate with milk today for my after workout shake going to see if helps for a week or two


----------



## richardrahl

DazUKM said:


> yeah its called GOMAD like others have said, but **** that, would have the runs 24/7


I've just spent about 10 minutes watching the gif in your sig (test e is starting to kick in then!). I'm in love!


----------



## FelonE1

Love milk.Drink 2 litres of full fat a day.Chocolate milk's good too


----------



## barnz

All you lot saying full fat. Do you mean blue top or gold top? Only gold top is full fat imo. Homogenised gold top is soooo smooth and tasty. Makes blue top taste like water.


----------



## FelonE1

barnz said:


> All you lot saying full fat. Do you mean blue top or gold top? Only gold top is full fat imo. Homogenised gold top is soooo smooth and tasty. Makes blue top taste like water.


I meant blue top,always call it full fat


----------



## barnz

FelonE said:


> I meant blue top,always call it full fat


So did I till recently. You wanna try some of the homogenized gold top


----------



## Bulldozer

Squats and Milk routine is as old as the hills.


----------



## FelonE1

barnz said:


> So did I till recently. You wanna try some of the homogenized gold top


Sounds nice


----------



## timbear84

not sure if sounds nice, but bet it is


----------



## barnz

FelonE said:


> Sounds nice





timbear84 said:


> not sure if sounds nice, but bet it is


You will not be disappointed! Was wary at first but so smooth and creamy. 800kcal/litre


----------



## Wallace86

barnz said:


> You will not be disappointed! Was wary at first but so smooth and creamy. 800kcal/litre


Tesco gold top 230kcal per 100ml so 1 litre that would work out at 2300kcal lol nice and smooth


----------



## richardrahl

Ripping it up said:


> Tesco gold top 230kcal per 100ml so 1 litre that would work out at 2300kcal lol nice and smooth


And 148g of fat. Boom! Haha.


----------



## Wallace86

richardrahl said:


> And 148g of fat. Boom! Haha.


But it's a bulking diet it's fine haha... Good for the "hard gainer" I suppose


----------



## JuggernautJake

Ripping it up said:


> But it's a bulking diet it's fine haha... Good for the "hard gainer" I suppose


I'd go as far to say its ONLY for hard gainers...I have seen some very very bad results from endo's trying squats and milk


----------



## Wallace86

I bet most enjoy the milk but not the squats haha:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest

Can't beat the white stuff, add in some EVVO and the odd egg and there's some decent calories there.

Excellent for mass and strength gain..

Although you won't look like Zyzz on this sh1te :laugh: but what real man wants too


----------



## Gynosaur

5 litres is more than a gallon 

Anyway, I'm drinking 4 pints of semi skimmed (green top) milk per day. Goes down nicely, gives a bump to protein intake, quenches thirst amongst other things. Love it.


----------



## guesswho

timbear84 said:


> Anyone ever heard of drinking 5 litres of milk for bulking? As we were talking in gym and someone mentioned it ?


Timmy your always drinking MILK! you and your calves!


----------



## guesswho

timbear84 said:


> not sure if sounds nice, but bet it is


Hows the duckster


----------



## 4NT5

I love milk but dont drink enough of it!


----------



## EpicSquats

I drink about 2 pints of full fat every day, because I like it mainly. That and a lot of water too.


----------



## big-lifter

I drink 2 litre of skimmed milk everyday


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

I drink none everyday


----------



## MFM

Gold top. Hmmmmm. It is like desert to me. So sweet and creamy.


----------



## harrison180

MFM said:


> Gold top. Hmmmmm. It is like desert to me. So sweet and creamy.


I would have two bottles of this a day plus some pasteurised milk cuz I love the taste of that.

Quid a litre tho gets abit expensive per week lol


----------



## FelonE1

I drink a 4 pinter everyday whether I'm bulking or cutting


----------



## Riddar

FelonE said:


> I drink a 4 pinter everyday whether I'm bulking or cutting


Same, easy way to get the calories in, good split of carbs, protein and fat AND it tastes delicious! Blue top though, only like 95p from Farmfoods or Lidls!


----------



## Ultrasonic

Milk is great, but GOMAD is a very good way for skinny guys to get fat in my opinion. 1 US gallon is 3.78 L, which assuming it is whole milk is 2457 kcal. For most people, adding that of their normal diet will be too many calories. GOMAD is a blunt instrument that will help people to gain weight, but actually planning a proper diest and counting daily calories is obviously a much better plan.


----------

